# Hertfordshire: 300K Audax on 6th July to help LEL preparations



## ian_oli (5 Jun 2013)

Aimed especially at LELers, I am running on July 6th the 300K Rutland Weekend from Baldock to, and slightly beyond, Rutland. Apart from one very short section on the LEL route, it runs parallel to it, to the west. Run a couple of years ago as a PBP tune-up, I will be repeating it this year. Three weeks before the big event, it is a chance to get in a hopefully pacey training ride and a good chance to test the exact rig you’ll be taking LEL. Of course non-LELers are also welcome. 

It’s a basic event as I plan on riding it myself on the day, so the Arrivee is catch me in the pub/post the brevet back. It starts from the station at Baldock at a time that is reasonably handy for rail travellers and the trains from Baldock run till pretty late, engineering works permitting. More details of the ride at tinyurl.com/k2afkvu, online entry at a mere £3.50 at http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-209/


----------

